# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà Phê CK - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

CK café mang lại cho các bạn một không gian thoáng đãng trong lòng khu vực Quận I sầm uất. Không gian của quán rộng rãi với những bộ sofa sang trọng và thoái mái. Sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng, ngồi nhâm nhi cafe, thưởng thức nhạc êm dịu sẽ mang lại cảm giác thư giãn cho bạn.
Cho những ai có nhu cầu truy cập internet, mạng wifi ở đây không thể chê vào đâu được, ngay cả khi bạn không mang theo laptop thì việc truy cập internet cũng rất dễ dàng vì quán có khá nhiều máy tính phục vụ miễn phí cho khách hàng. 
Quán phục vụ điểm tâm sáng từ 7h, rất thuận tiện cho những ai muốn thưởng thức cafe trước giờ làm việc. Buổi trưa quán có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng với thực đơn đa dạng, thay đổi thường xuyên. Chỉ với 34.000 VND là bạn đã có một bữa cơm trưa thật ngon miệng và đầy đủ dinh dưỡng. Bên cạnh đó, CK Cafe nhận giao cơm tận nơi cho khách hàng, quý vị chỉ cần order từ 02 phần trở lên sẽ được giao tận nơi theo giá menu (không phụ thu phí giao cơm), Quý khách chỉ cần gọi theo số: 39151121 để được phục vụ. 
Đến với Cafe CK, quý khách còn được thưởng thức chương trình nhạc Piano vào các buổi tối trong tuần, các bạn sẽ cảm nhận được một không gian ấm cúng với tiếng nhạc nhẹ nhàng như đi sâu vào lòng người.

Ðịa chỉ	44-46 Pasteur, P. Bến Nghé, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.

Chỉ dẫn	Cách ngã tư đường Hàm Nghi - Pasteur khoảng 20 met, quán nằm bên tay phải.

Ðiện thoại	(08) 39151121

Ðịa chỉ E-mail	info@ckcafe.com.vn

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà Phê CK_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

không gian sang trọng...

----------

